# Safale S-04



## mahonya1 (13/4/11)

What do people brew with Safale S-04? I am using up some old bits and pieces and have a sachet of S-04 to use. Was thinking about an English IPA. Just curious what other people use this yeast for and if anyone has used it for an English IPA.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/4/11)

Mahony said:


> What do people brew with Safale S-04? I am using up some old bits and pieces and have a sachet of S-04 to use. Was thinking about an English IPA. Just curious what other people use this yeast for and if anyone has used it for an English IPA.


Currently brewing a Mild with S-04. Appropriate for any "English" style beer, it leave a little more yeast character than US-05.

For commercial examples, I know from a recent Brewing Network podcast that Stone use it in their Arrogant Bastard.

A lot of people don't like S-04, saying it leaves a slight "dusty" aftertaste. I personally can't distinguish this, and have had some good success with this yeast.


----------



## bignath (13/4/11)

One of my favourite house beers is a Nelson Sauvin Ale with 95% Ale Malt and 5% Carapils, US05 at 18deg. I love the NS, but wasn't getting good results with clarity. I don't have a filter (someday maybe...)

Have just put down the same recipe but this time with S04 as i'm hoping to get it clearer. I've been told by many, and the info on the packet backs this up, that Safale SO4 is supposed to flocculate out better. 

I'm not expecting the same beer, as i'm also aware that it will leave a different taste to the US05, but i'll wait and see how it comes out. Never used it until now.

Nath


----------



## Harry Volting (13/4/11)

Great Yeast. Easy and predictable motherflocca at 18C.
I always re-hydrate and have never had any problems.
Hope this helps.
Harry


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/11)

I've never used dry yeast in any UK style full-mash ales. Suppose I should give SO4 a shot just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## pimpsqueak (13/4/11)

My sister and I just brewed an APA and we rehydrated some SO4 before pitching. It's lagging a lot though. 14hrs later there is no sign of activity. I am putting this down to the low temps in Wellington. Am flying back to Sydney shortly so I'm leaving it in her capable hands.

I have used it before though and quite successfully. Pitched it dry and it took off like a rocket.


----------



## bignath (13/4/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Pitched it dry and it took off like a rocket.




That's what i've found too. This batch, (first one i've used SO4 in) is ready for diacetyl rest tonight. Only pitched it sunday, and it's gone from 1045 to 1019 already. Activity was noticed in fermenter 12hours in.

If the flavour and clarity contributions of this yeast are workable into my recipes, then i might have to use it more often. 

I love doing lagers, (and that's what i usually brew), but i'm starting to get sick of the month long fermentation/conditioning thing before it can go in a keg.

Would love to be able to knock out some clear(ish) ales in a fortnight...


----------



## sama (13/4/11)

Works great for english brown ales,and with cold weather looming,perfect timing.


----------



## Nick JD (13/4/11)

S04 sux. 

It's the blue packet of STALL. Gets to 1.020 and goes to sleep. 

It'll wake up as soon as you bottle it though.


----------



## super_simian (13/4/11)

I get a squished fruit aroma with 04. Like walking under a plum tree after the fruit has dropped. Anyone else?


----------



## kelbygreen (13/4/11)

i have had 3 beers in the last few months stop at 1020 exactly what is it with this magic number and s04??? done a brew with higher malt bill 1062 OG and it went to 1017 where the 1055's with s04 all stop at 1020 not sure if its the attention or just stalls or what.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/4/11)

Dont think I have had S04 go to sleep on me. I used it heaps in the early days great to use in an english brew that isnt relying on yeast character such as a roasty or chocolate stout. I have a simple rule 

S-04 = malt
S-05 = hops

Cheers Brad


----------



## kelbygreen (13/4/11)

yeah I dont think they stall just anything over 1050 and dont expect it to go much lower then 1020 I like it myself just gotto learn to adjust to the higher FG. much prefer it over us05


----------



## kieran (16/2/12)

kelbygreen said:


> yeah I dont think they stall just anything over 1050 and dont expect it to go much lower then 1020 I like it myself just gotto learn to adjust to the higher FG. much prefer it over us05



I made an exceptionally light beer 2 weeks ago with S04, started at 1036 and went to 1006. By far the lowest FG I've ever had (I'm a bit of a malt monster and normally mash high temp, and get FGs around 1016/1019).

I fermented at 18C, and had a massive collection of flocculated crap and trub-ish looking stuff in the bottom once it hit that FG after about 6 days at 18C.

My issue is that even with a very mild malt profile, and low(ish) alcohol content.. it really smacks of diacetyl (not really bad, but definately noticable).

How could that be remedied in future ales?


----------



## sponge (16/2/12)

kieran said:


> I made an exceptionally light beer 2 weeks ago with S04, started at 1036 and went to 1006. By far the lowest FG I've ever had (I'm a bit of a malt monster and normally mash high temp, and get FGs around 1016/1019).
> 
> I fermented at 18C, and had a massive collection of flocculated crap and trub-ish looking stuff in the bottom once it hit that FG after about 6 days at 18C.
> 
> ...



Did you raise the temperature over the last 24-48 hours to help clean things up a little? 

Did you CC at all?



Sponge


----------



## mmmyummybeer (16/2/12)

Just ordered some from Ross, been using wyeast but am switching to dry as it last longer. Thanks Kieran your've given me the heads up I will take the diacetyl problem on board. The diacetyl will probable depend on the style you are brewing too as having the lighter beer style would show it up more with less flavours to mask it. I think I might try the raising the temp midway to end of ferment technique too. That way its said the yeast is healthy enough to mop up lots of VDK's such as diacetyl but far enough into the fermentation to not cause fruity esters.


----------



## HoppingMad (16/2/12)

S-04 can be a problematic yeast as Nick suggests.

James Squire's/Portland Hotel in Melbourne used to use it a while back but switched over to US-05 as it was less hassle for them. 
I think they too found it was prone to stalling and needed to be molly-coddled along at times.

It's a good yeast for any ale style I find, although in lighter beers I find it comes up a little nutty/woody and dry in character. 

I've just done a pale ale bittered with US Magnum and it's come up quite well in that. Have used it for stouts and porters and it's very good for those.

Hopper.


----------



## yankinoz (16/2/12)

Mahony said:


> What do people brew with Safale S-04? I am using up some old bits and pieces and have a sachet of S-04 to use. Was thinking about an English IPA. Just curious what other people use this yeast for and if anyone has used it for an English IPA.



I've used S-04 in an amber ale of fairly high OG and a blond ale of low OG. Fermented fast and at temps about 18. Fast fermentation, no problems with diacetyl, slight apricot taste. Supposed to be medium attenuation, but my FGs were low, and my main complaint is that the malt was less than I'd hoped for, even though I used quite a bit of high-dextrin malts (carapils and carared). From that little bit of experience I'd recommend it for a blonde where you're using late-added hops or dry hops.


----------



## kieran (16/2/12)

sponge said:


> Did you raise the temperature over the last 24-48 hours to help clean things up a little?
> 
> Did you CC at all?
> 
> Sponge




CC yes, diacetyl rest, no.

My wife can't taste butterscotch she reckons, but I certainly get notes of it.

Should probably note my rather boring malt bill (approx, from memory [which is crap]).

2.5kg Marris Otter
50g Crystal 25
50g wheat

8g topaz (18%AA) 60min
15min 5g Nelson Sauvin
10min 5g Nelson Sauvin
Dry Hop 15g Nelson Sauvin

boiled off 7L from 26L during the boil.

a very weird brew, I know.. i was just screwing around with a light beer for my old geezer, and wanted to see if I could impart a bit of nelson flavour in the end.


----------



## sponge (16/2/12)

Did you use MO at all?

I haven't noticed it when using it, but a few people say that it throws off diacetyl type flavours



Sponge


----------



## kieran (16/2/12)

sponge said:


> Did you use MO at all?
> 
> I haven't noticed it when using it, but a few people say that it throws off diacetyl type flavours
> 
> ...


fucken hell eh... just edited my post, come back and see this one.. 

it was pretty much 96% marris otter.


----------



## sponge (16/2/12)

No such thing as a boring malt bill, only a simple one 


:beer: 



Sponge


----------



## kieran (16/2/12)

sponge said:


> No such thing as a boring malt bill, only a simple one
> 
> 
> :beer:
> ...



Well, for me it is. The more complex, the more interesting for me.
:icon_cheers: 

Hmm.. I've got 25kg of MO here.. better get brewing rather heavy Scottish and English Ales I guess.


----------



## sponge (16/2/12)

Chuck in a bucket of late styrians or east kent and you'll be well on your way to hiding any MO flavours  


Sponge


----------



## Thefatdoghead (16/2/12)

Big Nath said:


> One of my favourite house beers is a Nelson Sauvin Ale with 95% Ale Malt and 5% Carapils, US05 at 18deg. I love the NS, but wasn't getting good results with clarity. I don't have a filter (someday maybe...)
> 
> Have just put down the same recipe but this time with S04 as i'm hoping to get it clearer. I've been told by many, and the info on the packet backs this up, that Safale SO4 is supposed to flocculate out better.
> 
> ...


 :icon_offtopic: 

I just did Ross's NS summer ale and it's pretty damn clear after being in the keg for 5 weeks. I use brewbright all the time now its the goods. I don't use polyclare or gelatine anymore either.

NS summer ale yummy.


----------



## Fish13 (16/2/12)

i had late start on a 1.060 brew last year, was about 48 hrs before action. will not rehydrate this yeast but pitch it dry now.. pitched two s-04's and away it went stopped at 1.017. nice beer but i will try again with premium ale yeast - S-33 maybe...


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (1/8/16)

I usually use s04 for my porters and stouts, i swear by it for darker beers. Give its a great smooth taste.


----------



## stewy (2/8/16)

.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (13/3/17)

kieran said:


> I made an exceptionally light beer 2 weeks ago with S04, started at 1036 and went to 1006. By far the lowest FG I've ever had (I'm a bit of a malt monster and normally mash high temp, and get FGs around 1016/1019).
> 
> I fermented at 18C, and had a massive collection of flocculated crap and trub-ish looking stuff in the bottom once it hit that FG after about 6 days at 18C.
> 
> ...


Did you do a diacetyl rest? how long was your boil?


----------

